# Quest for the perfect Steak (Glenn R)



## Captain Morgan (Feb 8, 2006)

be sure to post Glenns marinade!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 8, 2006)

BBQ101 said:
			
		

> Only with his permision he is a friend I wanna keep  . I want him to come to Texas once we get moved in. Just waiting to sell the house in Md.



Hey....If he wants to stay our friend, he better post it here! LOL


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 8, 2006)

Glenn owes me big time..I saved his life a few years back..POST IT!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 8, 2006)

GlennR said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See how fast they forget Cappy!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 8, 2006)

Remember that time in the Philapines, when you got drunk and tried to take on that ninja gang?  If it weren't for me and ol' Roscoe, you would have marinaded your last steak my friend.  Of course, as drunk as you were, I'm not surprised you don't remember.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 8, 2006)

GlennR said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I looked but didn't see. Can you point a blind man like me in the right direction?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 8, 2006)

can't find it either...I thought it would be under a thread he authored.


----------



## Finney (Feb 8, 2006)

BBQ101 said:
			
		

> =D> I am Glad you were proud of that Steak because it was Awesome. Now Getta typing =P~ . *I need to head to Hollies and get some more Steel *:!:


What you making?  A grill? _(Chris keeps it on subject in the cookin topic)_


----------



## Finney (Feb 8, 2006)

BBQ101 said:
			
		

> No Glenn R turned me onto his knife shop (Hollies) what I am realy talking about is Grilling the Perfect Steak =P~ .


Sorry, I though you were buying steel _(raw material for a project).  _Not using one of those _'hip'_ terms for a knife you kids use. 8-[


----------

